

Quark Quartet Fuels Quantum Feud - mutor
http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140827-quark-quartet-fuels-quantum-feud/

======
pkaeding
If nothing else, that headline is great!

~~~
sp332
Instead of "Fuels", should be "Quickens"!

Edit: And "Feud" is easily better as "Quarrel."

~~~
AKluge
For quint q's

